# Versand von Angelruten



## Xianeli (2. Januar 2018)

Hallo

Ich wollte mal fragen wie ihr es mit dem Versand handhabt ( Verpackung )  und worüber ihr versendet bzw was der Spaß kostet. Ist ja von Anbieter zu Anbieter unterschiedlich. 

Länge wäre ungefähr 1,3 - 1,5 m 

Vielen Dank schonmal und ein frohes neues Jahr allen


----------



## Hannes.N (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Versand von Angelruten*

Einfach in Luftpolsterfolie wickeln und in ein HT Rohr aus dem Baumarkt stecken. Versand gab es bei DPD glaub recht günstig, weil nach Gurtmaß (l+b+h)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G870F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jkc (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Versand von Angelruten*

Moin, runde Verpackungen sind immer schwierig, sie entsprechen in der Regel nicht der Verpackungsrichtline der Beförderer und kosten entweder ordentlich Aufpreis oder können anderweitig zu Ärger führen, selbst wenn der Paketshop /-Bote das so annimmt.
Deswegen bewahre ich immer 1-2 Rutenkartons aus Onlinkäufen auf.
Wer es amgünstigsten verschickt ändert sich oft innerhalb von par Wochen oder Monaten. 
Deswegen vor dem Versand immer mal hier checken:
http://billigerverschicken.de/

Zuletzt sind meist Illox oder Paket.ag für mich am günstigsten gewesen, Abgabe und Versand bei / mit DPD - Direktbuchung bei DPD ist da teurer.



Grüße JK


----------



## Fruehling (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Versand von Angelruten*

12,90 per iloxx als Ski- bzw. Boardversand. Bekannte, die das regelmäßig nutzen, sind sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## Xianeli (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Versand von Angelruten*

Vielen Dank euch schonmal 



Fruehling schrieb:


> 12,90 per iloxx als Ski- bzw. Boardversand. Bekannte, die das regelmäßig nutzen, sind sehr zufrieden damit.



Ski bzw boardversand müsste dann auch rechteckig sein gehe ich von aus. 

Müsste ich dann mal auf der Arbeit gucken... Die Kartons dort sind zwar um weiten zu groß aber ich denke daraus kann man was passendes basteln


----------



## Fruehling (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Versand von Angelruten*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Vielen Dank euch schonmal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soweit ich weiß, verschicken die alle in den o.g. HT-Rohren.


----------



## Xianeli (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Versand von Angelruten*

Wäre aber rund und laut deren HP wieder Sperrgut der unbezahlbar ist. Das ist eigentlich das Hauptproblem das ich habe. Würde es sofort so versenden wenn ich genau wüsste das es so akzeptiert wird. Vielleicht sollte ich mal nachfragen?

Edit: oder einfach kartonage drumherum kleistern


----------



## JottU (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Versand von Angelruten*

*Zitat*
oder einfach kartonage drumherum kleistern.

Siehste, Lösung gefunden. Warum schwierig, wenn auch einfach geht.#6:m


----------



## honeybee (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Versand von Angelruten*



JottU schrieb:


> *Zitat*
> oder einfach kartonage drumherum kleistern.
> 
> Siehste, Lösung gefunden. Warum schwierig, wenn auch einfach geht.#6:m



Das ist die einfachste Variante.
Als Verpackung muss es auch kein HT sein. 
Im Baumarkt oder Teppichladen mal nach den Papphülsen fragen, wo Fußbodenbelag drauf gewickelt ist.

Oben und unten ein Pappdreieck geklebt. Fertig.
Rollen sind deswegen teuer, weil sie nicht Fließbandtauglich sind. Durch die Pappdreiecke (von mir aus auch Vierecke) verhindert man das rollen auf dem Band.

Bei Posttip kann man auch vergleichen


----------



## Bodensee89 (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Versand von Angelruten*



JottU schrieb:


> *Zitat*
> oder einfach kartonage drumherum kleistern.
> 
> Siehste, Lösung gefunden. Warum schwierig, wenn auch einfach geht.#6:m



So hab Ich das auch immer gemacht. 

Ich nutze immer GLS, das geht bis 2m Länge.


----------



## honeybee (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Versand von Angelruten*



jkc schrieb:


> Deswegen vor dem Versand immer mal hier checken:
> http://billigerverschicken.de/



Habe gerade mal verglichen.....Deine Vergleichsseite und die von Posttip

Schon da kommen unterschiedliche Preise raus.
Bei Maßen von 200x15x15 und einem Gewicht von 2kg

Billigerverschicken - Cargointernational mit 14,80€
Posttip - Cargointernational mit 7,30€


----------



## Seele (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Versand von Angelruten*

Ich verschicke viele Ruten über:
https://www.klick-n-schick.com/portal/

und war immer sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Maxthecat (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Versand von Angelruten*

Ich hebe mir die Kartons meiner gekauften Ruten immer auf oder habe schon aus großen Kartons ( Pappe im baumarkt fragen) mir einen passenden zurecht geschnitten und den mit Paketklebeband verklebt !
Der Versand geht bei mir immer mit GLS auf die Reise , kostet ca. 15,60 € als Sperrgut . Das Gurtmaß darf eben nur nicht mehr als 3,00 m betragen ( Länge x Breite x Höhe ! ) Da kommst aber dicke mit hin bei den Angelruten .


----------



## jkc (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Versand von Angelruten*



honeybee schrieb:


> Habe gerade mal verglichen.....Deine Vergleichsseite und die von Posttip
> 
> Schon da kommen unterschiedliche Preise raus.
> Bei Maßen von 200x15x15 und einem Gewicht von 2kg
> ...



Tja und CargoInternational selber sagt 21,8€|supergri


----------



## sprogoe (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Versand von Angelruten*

11,40 € mit Iloxx, Abholung an der Haustür, aber wie bei allen Versendern eckige Verpackungsform.
Einfach im Angelladen nach Rutenkartons fragen, sind froh, wenn sie die loswerden und nicht entsorgen müssen.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Xianeli (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Versand von Angelruten*



Seele schrieb:


> Ich verschicke viele Ruten über:
> https://www.klick-n-schick.com/portal/
> 
> und war immer sehr zufrieden.



Vom Preis top, danke

Versendest du die Ruten im Rohr oder im Paket?


----------



## Xianeli (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Versand von Angelruten*



sprogoe schrieb:


> 11,40 € mit Iloxx, Abholung an der Haustür, aber wie bei allen Versendern eckige Verpackungsform.
> Einfach im Angelladen nach Rutenkartons fragen, sind froh, wenn sie die loswerden und nicht entsorgen müssen.
> 
> Gruß Siggi



War heute noch da.... Hätte ich das vorher gewusst ^^


----------



## jkc (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Versand von Angelruten*

Hi, mir ist Abgabe im Paketshop immer lieber, diese Abholungen sind bei mir schon zu oft schief gegangen, teilweise dauerte es drei Tage bis endlich jemand kam und Du bist dann immer lange an den Abholort gefesselt. Zeitagaben für die Abholung waren bei mir immer so mit der Genauigkeit von 7.00-19.00 Uhr...

Grüße JK


----------



## Xianeli (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Versand von Angelruten*

Naja mit den Verzögerungen ist es wirklich "kacke". An den abholort gebunden bin ich nicht da immer jemand zu Hause ist. Trotzdem ist man mit selbst wegbringen natürlich auf der sicheren Seite was versanddauer angeht


----------



## Maxthecat (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Versand von Angelruten*

So ist es ,einmal Tante google fragen wo der nächste DPD ,GLS Shop etc. ist und dort fahre ich selbst hin .#6


----------



## Seele (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Versand von Angelruten*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Vom Preis top, danke
> 
> Versendest du die Ruten im Rohr oder im Paket?




Sowohl als auch.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Versand von Angelruten*

Alles nur nicht DPD, dir zur Liebe.

 DPD ist bei mir durch, zumindest in meiner Gegend. Von 10 Paketen war nicht eines heile. Auch meine Quantum Shotgun Spinne kam mit DPD, das Paket war derart im Allerwertesten das es an ein Wunder grenzt, dass die Rute noch heile war.


----------



## jkc (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Versand von Angelruten*

Moin, beschädigte Pakete hatte ich bisher zum Glück nicht, die Probleme sind bei mir eher fehlende Benachrichtigungskarten, die Pakete werden sonst wo hin gebracht oder es wird gar nicht geklingelt; eines wurde auch gar nicht zugestellt. Aber bisher ist da kein Zusteller dabei der weniger schlecht ist als alle anderen; man hat also die freie Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera.:m
Meiner Erfahrung nach hängt vieles aber auch vom jeweiligen Fahrer ab.

Grüße JK


----------



## Fruehling (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Versand von Angelruten*



jkc schrieb:


> ...man hat also die freie Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera.:m...



Das ist der Punkt!

Bei mir als Gipfel war's mal eine Rücksendung an den Absender mit dem Hinweis, ich sei unbekannt verzogen, was selbstverständlich völliger Blödsinn war! Benachrichtigungskarte: Fehlanzeige!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Versand von Angelruten*

Ich urteile ja eigentlich nicht vorschnell bei solchen Sachen da ich weiß, dass die teilweise doch sehr unter Druck stehen. Dennoch kann ich erwarten, dass Pakete mit dem Format 10x10cm NICHT beschädigt sind. Wie schafft man es, ein so kleines und leichtes Paket fast komplett zu beschädigen??? Sowas ist mir mit DHL, Hermes oder GLS noch nicht passiert.

Mit den Benachrichtigungskarten das kann DPD besonders gut. Schmeißen Karten rein von wegen es war keiner Zuhause, obwohl das einfach mal nicht stimmt. Wenn man schon die Zeit hat um die Karte auszufüllen und in den Postkasten zu werfen, kann man ruhig klingeln und das Paket abgeben...


----------



## Fruehling (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Versand von Angelruten*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> ...Mit den Benachrichtigungskarten das kann DPD besonders gut. Schmeißen Karten rein von wegen es war keiner Zuhause, obwohl das einfach mal nicht stimmt. Wenn man schon die Zeit hat um die Karte auszufüllen und in den Postkasten zu werfen, kann man ruhig klingeln und das Paket abgeben...



Die rechnen aber noch anders: Bei der Hälfte der Empfänger ist niemand anwesend, was aber erst dann sicher ist, wenn nach dem Klingeln gewartet wurde. Da haste dann schneller die Karte ausgefüllt und ohne Klingeln eingeworfen...

Ursache der Misere sind allerdings die Empfänger, denn der Versand darf ja nichts kosten! Spielen die Versandkosten eine untergeordnete Rolle und nutzt man z.B. den hochprofessionellen Service für Firmenkunden von UPS, funktioniert in der Regel alles bestens.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Versand von Angelruten*

Mit fremdem Eigentum muss vernünftig umgegangen werden, kostenloser Versand hin oder her. Wie gesagt, klappt ja bei DHL etc auch.


----------



## honeybee (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Versand von Angelruten*

Das "Problem" an der Sache ist die.......DPD, GLS, UPS sind für das B2C Geschäft nicht ausgelegt, möchten aber sehr gerne auch etwas vom Kuchen abhaben.
Ich hatte bisher mit keinem Versanddienstleister irgendwelche erwähnenswerten Probleme.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Versand von Angelruten*

Ich denke es ist sehr abhängig von der Umgebung. Da geht halt nichts über Erfahrungswerte. Mecces schmeckt ja auch nicht überall gleich (es schmeckt überall beschissen, aber manches kann man sich gerade so reinzwängen)


----------



## honeybee (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Versand von Angelruten*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ich denke es ist sehr abhängig von der Umgebung. Da geht halt nichts über Erfahrungswerte. Mecces schmeckt ja auch nicht überall gleich (es schmeckt überall beschissen, aber manches kann man sich gerade so reinzwängen)



Ich hatte gestern mal bischen "Büro" gemacht......und kam im November/Dezember auf über 180 Sendungen.
Glaube mir, da ist gesamt Deutschland dabei. 
Gab keine Info´s zu irgendwelchen Beschädigungen. 

Fakt ist aber auch, um so besser eingepackt wurde, je weniger Beschädigungen gibt es. 
Habe auch so einen Lieferanten. Die pfeiffen alles irgendwie ins Paket ohne auszupolstern. Ok, die Kartons sind sehr stabil, weil die Ware meist sehr schwer, aber lose Ware fliegt da lustig drin herum und geht des öfteren zu Bruch.
Das ist nervig.....aber die lernen es auch nicht ordentlich zu packen.#c

Nehme doch mal einen Karton von 25x10x15cm. packe darin ein Teil ein was nur 7x7x7cm ist und polstere das nicht gescheit aus.
Dann kommt es auf dem Sortierband/auf dem Wagen oder sonstwo ganz unten hin......da wird dann aus dem Inhalt Mus gemacht, weil eben nicht gescheit gepackt. 

Da kann dann der Logistiker nix für. Geht ja eh alles Automatisch. Ausser das Touren packen.....


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Versand von Angelruten*

Bei mir war es eher so, dass nur aufgrund der guten Verpackung des Verkäufers meine Ware überhaupt noch in Takt war, besonders war da der Fall mit meiner Spinnrute.

 Versteh mich nicht falsch, die Waren waren zum Glück immer i.O., sonst hätte ich mich längst beschwert.
 Bisher waren immer nur die Kartons arg in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden.


----------



## Hannes.N (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Versand von Angelruten*

Bei mir war es auch oft die Verpackung, die schlimmeres verhindert hat. Deswegen auch Befürworter vom HT Rohr! Das noch irgendwie eckig zu packen, sollte ja kein Problem sein. 

Aber: so verpackte Ruten kamen bisher immer intakt an! Auch wenn die Verpackung teils sehr mitgenommen aussieht [emoji28]

Bei Pappe hatte ich leider schon 2x schlechte Erfahrungen. Bei der einen Rute hat jemand versucht, den Karton in der Mitte zu falten, bei der anderen waren 2 Ringe beschädigt...  Karton sah in beiden Fällen leider auch so aus, daß ich gleich das schlimmste befürchten musste.

Und es lag definitiv nicht am Versender!! Es waren mehrere Lagen Karton+Polsterfolie! Bei halbwegs anständigem Handling wäre da imho nichts passiert.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G870F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Versand von Angelruten*

Auch DPD?


----------



## honeybee (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Versand von Angelruten*



Hannes.N schrieb:


> Bei Pappe hatte ich leider schon 2x schlechte Erfahrungen. Bei der einen Rute hat jemand versucht, den Karton in der Mitte zu falten, bei der anderen waren 2 Ringe beschädigt...  Karton sah in beiden Fällen leider auch so aus, daß ich gleich das schlimmste befürchten musste.



Wie gesagt....als günstige bzw. kostenlose Alternative, die Papprollen, wo Fußbodenbelag drauf gewickelt ist. Mindestens genauso stabil wie HT aber dafür umsonst.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Versand von Angelruten*

Weils gerade passt: Ich habe vor 10 Minuten einen Fall gehabt, da kam Ware vom Lieferanten zu uns, fast jeder Karton war beschädigt. Jetzt ratet mal wer geliefert hat: Richtig, DPD...Soviel zu die sind nur auf Firmen und nicht Privatkunden spezialisiert...Vorher kam die Ware mit UPS, da gabs nie Probleme.

Den Laden kannste von vorne bis hinten vergessen.


----------



## DeralteSack (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Versand von Angelruten*

Das mit DPD kann ich gar nicht nachvollziehen.
Ich versende Angelruten immer mit DPD und bekomme auch viele Sendungen mit DPD geliefert.
Bisher hatte ich nur ein beschädigtes Paket, wo der Bote auf persönliche Übergabe bestand und auch wartete, bis ich den Inhalt kontrolliert hatte. Da Paket war bereits mit Klebeband im DPD Logistikzentrum versorgt worden, aber dennoch ging man auf Nummer sicher.

Ich persönlich habe nur schlechte Erfahrungen mehrfach mit GLS gemacht. Versandgeschwindigkeit ist sehr langsam; Paket wird bei strömenden Regen einfach vor die Tür gestellt; angeblich Empfänger nicht da, obwohl ich den ganzen Tag auf dem Hof gearbeitet habe und niemals jemand da war; es wird geklingelt und obwohl man nur 2m bis zur Haustüre benötigt, sieht man beim Öffnen dieser nur noch den Rücken des Boten, wie er gerade um die Kurve verschwindet; keine Benachrichtigungskarten; Sendungen werden irgendwo im Ort abgeben und Einwohner rufen einen an und teilen einem mit, dass sie ein Paket für mich erhalten haben; Ware kommt in einem völlig zerfetzten Karton an, der an allen Seiten aufgeplatzt ist und nur noch aus Fetzen besteht, Inhalt ist zertrümmert und so bekommt man die Ware einfach vor die Tür gestellt...
Dies ist nur ein kleiner Teil meiner persönlichen Erfahrungen.

Aktuell habe ich schon wieder Probleme mit denen. Warte seit ner Woche schon auf ein Paket. Gestern sollte es geliefert werden. Wurde in das richtige Logistikzentrum gebracht und auch in den Lieferwagen geladen. Aber es wurde nicht zugestellt. Einen Tag später ist das Paket wieder im Logistikzentrum und angeblich wüsste man nicht, wo und an wen das Paket geliefert werden soll. HALLO, es hat ja auch den weg in das richtige Logistikzentrum gefunden und gem. dem Foto, das der Verkäufer mir gesendet hat, kann jeder das Versandetikett lesen, insofern er nicht vollständiger Legastheniker und der deutschen Schrift völlig unverständig ist. Wenn man nicht selbst deren Tarnsport überwacht, landet die Lieferung niemals da wo sie hingehört. Daher musste ich selbst mit denen Kontakt aufnehmen und auf das Problem aufmerksam machen. Von alleine passiert bei denen nix.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Versand von Angelruten*

So unterschiedlich kann es sein... 

Als ich die Geschichte mit dem Zettel hatte von wegen keiner war da obwohl niemals wer geklingelt hat, habe ich mal da angerufen und gefragt, was das soll. Ich meinte auch es sei dringend und ich bestehe auf mein Paket, der Fahrer soll gefälligst umdrehen. Die hat schon gemerkt ich war geladen. Dann sagt die mir allen Ernstes, der Fahrer hat vergessen das Paket einzuladen, es würde morgen kommen. Warum wirft er dann ne Sendungsbenachrichtigung in den Briefkasten??? 

Der Hammer kommt noch. Paar Minuten später klingelt es, DPD. Mit meinem Paket. Aha, wie kommt es denn plötzlich ins Postauto? Wer von beiden verarscht mich jetzt, Fahrer oder die Quaseltante? Zu allem Übel war auch das Paket beschädigt. Zwar nur äußerlich, aber es geht ums Prinzip. Die sollen ihren Job vernünftig machen, würde ich so arbeiten hätte ich keine Woche im Unternehmen.

Die Krawatte ging bis Meppen..|gr:


----------



## Fruehling (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Versand von Angelruten*



DeralteSack schrieb:


> ...Wenn man nicht selbst deren *Tarnsport* überwacht, landet die Lieferung niemals da wo sie hingehört....



Das ist ja brillant! :vik:


----------



## DeralteSack (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Versand von Angelruten*

Ups...
:m"TRANSPORT" war natürlich gemeint!:q


----------



## Fruehling (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Versand von Angelruten*

Weiß ich doch...


----------



## Angler9999 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Versand von Angelruten*



Seele schrieb:


> Ich verschicke viele Ruten über:
> https://www.klick-n-schick.com/portal/
> 
> und war immer sehr zufrieden.



DAmit habe ich auch schon einige Male verschickt. Die Abholung ist pünktlich.

Bis 1,20 m DHL darüber  Klick mich schick >)

https://www.klick-n-schick.com/portal/


----------



## Lajos1 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Versand von Angelruten*

Hallo Schwester und Brüder im Hobby,

seit ihr alle nebenbei Gerätehändler, dass ihr da laufend Ruten versendet?
Ich habe noch nie eine Rute verschickt und ich fische seit 1960.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## DeralteSack (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Versand von Angelruten*

Im Laufe der Zeit sammeln sich immer wieder diverse Ruten und sonstiges Tackle im Hobbyraum an, so dass man von Zeit zu Zeit immer wieder mal schauen muss, ob man das eine oder andere überhaupt noch benötigt und benutzt. Manchmal versucht man auch mal was neues und stellt fest, dass es einem dann doch nicht so liegt oder gefällt.
Da verkäuft man dann halt auch mal was und das geht im www ganz gut.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Versand von Angelruten*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo Schwester und Brüder im Hobby,
> 
> seit ihr alle nebenbei Gerätehändler, dass ihr da laufend Ruten versendet?
> Ich habe noch nie eine Rute verschickt und ich fische seit 1960.
> ...



Ist mittlerweile normaler Usus, sich Tackle anzuschaffen um es dann nach 1-3x (wenn überhaupt, manches wurde nie benutzt und man kann dann halt sagen, ich hatte das auch mal |rolleyes) fischen wieder zu verhökern.
Plattformen wie ebay sind voll mit derartigen Dingen.

Ich kapier's zwar auch nicht so wirklich, warum man erst Zeux anschafft um es nach kurzer Zeit wieder zu verkloppen, aber jedem das Seine.


----------



## Xianeli (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Versand von Angelruten*



DeralteSack schrieb:


> Im Laufe der Zeit sammeln sich immer wieder diverse Ruten und sonstiges Tackle im Hobbyraum an, so dass man von Zeit zu Zeit immer wieder mal schauen muss, ob man das eine oder andere überhaupt noch benötigt und benutzt. Manchmal versucht man auch mal was neues und stellt fest, dass es einem dann doch nicht so liegt oder gefällt.
> Da verkäuft man dann halt auch mal was und das geht im www ganz gut.





Das trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf 

@Lajos1 : ich war die Tage mit meiner Frau im Angelfachmarkt, dort habe ich mir 2 neue Karpfenruten gekauft. Damit wäre ich jetzt bei 6 Karpfenruten ^^ 

Da meine Frau bezahlt hat ( Geschenk)  könnte ich sie nur durch den Verkauf 2 "alter" überzeugen. Wäre auch zu schade die anderen rumliegen zu lassen.

@all: Danke für die vielen Tipps. Zum Thema schlechter Versand kann ich nichts sagen. War eigentlich immer zufrieden egal welcher lieferdienst. Einzig dpd nervt mich manchmal das ich meinen Hund wegsperren muss. Bevor er nicht in der Küche oder sonstwo weggesperrt ist gibts kein Paket. Hat aber nichts mit lieferqualitäten zu tun


----------



## Lajos1 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Versand von Angelruten*



DeralteSack schrieb:


> Im Laufe der Zeit sammeln sich immer wieder diverse Ruten und sonstiges Tackle im Hobbyraum an, so dass man von Zeit zu Zeit immer wieder mal schauen muss, ob man das eine oder andere überhaupt noch benötigt und benutzt. Manchmal versucht man auch mal was neues und stellt fest, dass es einem dann doch nicht so liegt oder gefällt.
> Da verkäuft man dann halt auch mal was und das geht im www ganz gut.



Hallo,

Ich mit meinem Nostalgie-Tick|rolleyes trenne mich nicht so leicht von irgend etwas. Meine Ruten (so 60-70) haben fast allle eine Geschichte. Verschenkt habe ich im Laufe der Zeit ein paar, verkauft noch nie. Die Krux ist halt auch, dass ich viel Platz habe.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Xianeli (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Versand von Angelruten*

Du glücklicher  ich habe alles, nur keinen Platz. Und das wird sich wohl erst 2019 ( Neubau Ende diesen Jahres) ändern. Geht ja nix verloren. Geht ja wieder in den Kreislauf des angelns.. Denn der Erlös soll mit in eine neue Rolle fließen


----------



## Mr. Sprock (9. Mai 2020)

DHL verbessert sich ständig, vor allem bei der Mitarbeiterschulung.
Ich wollte heute ein Paket im Paketshop abholen, wo es seit Mitte der Woche zur Abholung bereit lag.
DHL teilte mir mit, dass es bis zum 13.05.2020 dort gelagert wird:






Als ich das Paket heute, am 09.05., gegen 18 Uhr abholen wollte, teilte mir der DHL Paketshop-Betreiber mit, dass er das Paket wieder "zurück geschickt" habe, da er dachte, dass ich nicht mehr vorbeikommen würde.
Er wäre noch neu im Geschäft und wusste nicht, dass man Pakete 8 Kalendertage lagert.


----------



## Tinca52 (10. Mai 2020)

Illox ist günstig und gut.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (10. Mai 2020)

Tinca52 schrieb:


> Illox ist günstig und gut.


Dann schau mal in deren AGB.
Stichwort "Leerfahrt" und ob das Standardpaket versichert ist.


----------

